# On arrival visa for Indian expat in malaysia



## harharmahadev (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

I'm having Indian passport and working in Malaysia. Planning to visit lane: one of my friend in Singapore, will i get visa on arrival?:confused2: or should i contact agents here in Malaysia to get the tourist visa for me?

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There is no visa on arrival in Singapore for ordinary Indian passport holders. You can apply for a visa at the Singaporean High Commission in Kuala Lumpur, or through an authorized agent, or your friend in Singapore can apply on your behalf electronically using the SAVE system.


----------



## harharmahadev (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for reply!


----------

